# Dear Hobbytalk....



## Big Willy (Jul 19, 2002)

What happened to your site? I have been an active user for over 10 years and have absolutely loved it. Then one day not too long ago pop up ads began showing up slowing down page loads and hindering what used to be a great site. Now unfortunately, I spend more time accidentally clicking on pop up ads and generally getting pissed off at how you have sold your members out to make some bucks advertising. 


:wave:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Change of ownership. After that pop ups appeared, speed is inconsistent, etc.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

If you're looking at it on a computer, download adfender. It's free and works great.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*3 X's*

I have to load the page 3 X's before it stay's loaded. I type it in, hit enter, it shows up for 1 second, it disappears, then I start all over, I usually need to do this 3 X's before I am not kicked off. PISSES ME OFF..


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I did ADBLOCK PLUS , it got RID of the ads here, but I got that program to rid the ads when I watch stuff on Justin.tv ... it makes life so much nicer. 

This site isn't the same w/o HANK, but at least it still goes on.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

jdearhart said:


> If you're looking at it on a computer, download adfender. It's free and works great.


I loaded it and it does help with the ads. Other issues still persist. Not the same without Hank is a true statement. 

Other sites have issues also so nothing is perfect.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Turn of java scripts!


----------



## flanson (Jul 22, 2008)

I only get the ads if I'm pulling up the pages via my phone. On my PC it's fine must be something in my security settings that is stopping it.


----------

